# 口袋鼓了



## rayake

Hello,
what does mean 口袭鼓了?

Thank you for your answer


----------



## xiaolijie

rayake said:


> what does mean 口袭鼓了?


Check & see if you've mistyped? It should be 口袋膨了, I think.


----------



## rayake

No, it's 口袭鼓了(i checked) and if it can help, the full sentence is: 
国力强了, 口袭鼓了, 心情舒畅了, 笑容也多了.


----------



## xiaolijie

rayake said:


> No, it's 口袭鼓了(i checked) and if it can help, the full sentence is:
> 国力强了, 口袭鼓了, 心情舒畅了, 笑容也多了.


Yes, the full sentence confirms that 口袭鼓了 is a typo. I should be 口袋膨了, meaning "become rich(er)".


----------



## MèngDié

Actually I don't think 口袋鼓了 is a typo. 口袋膨了 sounds strange to me. I don't think I've ever heard anyone using it. 膨 is not usually used on its own. Most of the time with 胀, such as 通货膨胀, _i.e._, inflation. 口袋鼓了 literally means that the pockets are full of money, _i.e_, more disposable income for the people.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

MèngDié said:


> 口袭鼓了 literally means that the pockets are full of money, _i.e_, more disposable income for the people.



Hi 夢蝶，would you mind enlightening as to why 鼓 here means "full"? I'm only familiar with it being used to mean "drum" or "encourage" (鼓勵)。 Is this a classical kind of usage?


----------



## MèngDié

viajero_canjeado said:


> Hi 夢蝶，would you mind enlightening as to why 鼓 here means "full"? I'm only familiar with it being used to mean "drum" or "encourage" (鼓勵)。 Is this a classical kind of usage?



Hola Viajero, I don't think the usage is classical. I mean, who wouldn't want their pockets to be full as a drum with cash? You can say 钱包鼓鼓的: the wallet is very full. 一个鼓鼓囊囊的背包: A very full backpack, etc.  As far as I know, this is a very current use of the word "鼓".


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Hola mariposa,
哇嗚! 所以，就是只像一個鼓的形狀一樣飽滿。類似"滿滿"的意思吧? Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## ChineseBoy

Maybe it's "口袋鼓了"? The “袋” and "袭" are similar...Maybe are confused?


----------



## xiaolijie

> Maybe it's "口袋鼓了"? The “袋” and "袭" are similar...Maybe are confused?


It's amazing, isn't? Typos everywhere. I got 口袋膨 from Google (You'll get hundreds of them like this, mostly by native speakers, and how can you not believe them?)


----------



## MèngDié

ChineseBoy said:


> Maybe it's "口袋鼓了"? The “袋” and "袭" are similar...Maybe are confused?


 
Você tem razão, rapaz! Nem percebi quando copiei a frase, porque respondi só sobre a diferença entre 鼓 e 膨. Já corrigi. Obrigado. Mas você pode me confirmar uma coisa? Ninguém diz 口袋膨了, não é? Pelo menos, eu nunca escutei...


----------



## ChineseBoy

MèngDié said:


> Você tem razão, rapaz! Nem percebi quando copiei a frase, porque respondi só sobre a diferença entre 鼓 e 膨. Já corrigi. Obrigado. Mas você pode me confirmar uma coisa? Ninguém diz 口袋膨了, não é? Pelo menos, eu nunca escutei...



Olá, MengDie!

Concordo consigo. Pelo menos em mandarim, eu nunca ouvi "口袋膨了"...


----------



## xiaolijie

MèngDié said:


> Mas você pode me confirmar uma coisa? Ninguém diz 口袋膨了, não é? Pelo menos, eu nunca _escute_i...


You've never _heard_ it just because it's a typo, my dear . The same with 口袭鼓了, have you ever _heard_ it?


----------



## MèngDié

xiaolijie said:


> You've never _heard_ it just because it's a typo, my dear . The same with 口袭鼓了, have you ever _heard_ it?


 
Not sure if that's what you are implying by highlighting it in red, my dear  , but for the record, _escutei _is not a typo. It's the Portuguese verb _escutar_ in its first-person preterit form. I would, of course, appreciate you pointing out and correcting my typos when there actually is one.


----------



## xiaolijie

MèngDié said:


> Not sure if that's what you are implying by highlighting it in red, my dear  , but for the record, _escutei _is not a typo. It's the Portuguese verb _escutar_ in its first-person preterit form. I would, of course, appreciate you pointing out and correcting my typos when there actually is one.


Interesting reaction. What can I say?


----------



## Razzle Storm

Just confirming that this is a more colloquial expression, which has the same meaning as xiaolijie's 口袋膨. I often hear it in Beijing, although I doubt it is Beijing dialect. This usage of 鼓 is also found in 鼓肚子, which  is a "bulging stomach".


----------



## xiaolijie

I'd suggest that we should be very careful in mentioning again either "口袋膨" or "口袭鼓" because they both contain a typo (each a different one), and this confuses everyone. The correct version is 口袋鼓.

PS: You'll have also noticed that MengDie was a bit upset in post #14 above. That was due to another kind of confusion: The word "typo" I used referred to the typos in these Chinese phrases but MengDie took it as referring to his own use of "_escutei_". This is one more reason we all have to be careful


----------

